# Movie Deaths



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

Post your favourite, most awesome, worst, funniest, saddest movie deaths. w/e you think deserves a mention.

V-V For Vendetta: I mean holy christ on a bucket, the guy got shot 500 times and still killed everyone! 
Bruce Willis-Armageddon: How awesome is nuking yourself? Pretty damn awesome.
Axe Guy-Reign Of Fire: I cant even remember his name, but the dude jumpe into a dragon's mouth. I mean trying to kill a dragon with only an axe is awesome, but DUDE AVOID THE MOUTH! What's funny is his axe goes spinning off into the distance.

And damn, want to post more but I gotta go.


----------



## yak (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto on Armageddon and Reign of fire.

The death of Draco in Dragonheart. It touched me as a kid, nothing else did touch me so.
All dogs go to Heaven. It was so long ago i don't really remember it now except that it was very, very sad.


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I remeber Draco. That was a noble death for a dragon.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 20, 2007)

Samuel L. Jackson getting eaten by a shark halfway through his motivational speech in Deep Blue Sea kills me. Almost every time I see that movie in the TV listings, I try to turn it on close to that scene.

I really should've mentioned a more noble or touching death scene, but to be honest I can't remember one that's really tugged at my heartstrings since seeing Titanic (except for maybe Brooks' suicide in The Shawshank Redemption). =/


----------



## DavidN (Dec 20, 2007)

For most embarrassing death, Dog Soldiers' case of death by running into a pointy tree has to rate quite highly.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 20, 2007)

Twitchtail said:
			
		

> Post your favourite, most awesome, worst, funniest, saddest movie deaths. w/e you think deserves a mention.
> 
> V-V For Vendetta: I mean holy christ on a bucket, the guy got shot 500 times and still killed everyone!
> Bruce Willis-Armageddon: How awesome is nuking yourself? Pretty damn awesome.
> ...



Anna in Van Helsing (2004). Who wanted her to die? 
That red-haired guy in Serenity (2005) quote: "I'm a leaf in the wind, watch me soar"
And that's all i can think of.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 20, 2007)

John Travolta as Howard Saint in The Punisher:  That, my friends, was a textbook example of overkill. It was great.


----------



## Option7 (Dec 20, 2007)

The son guy in 300 was pretty funny. Standing there smiling at his dad then *flumpf* headless.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome/badass: Clint Eastwood killing the sheriff in Unforgiven.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 21, 2007)

Killa would be from Kill Bill Vol. 1 & 2, when Kiddo slices off O-Ren's top part of the head off, exposing teh brain, and the Five Point (Something) Fingers of Death of Bill. Because implosion from teh heart is awesome.

Funny one was from Resident Evil when they're all in the laser room and that blond white guy says: "It's comin' back!! Jump!!" And he jumped.
And I laughed my ass off and fell offa teh couch.

House of the Dead gets a sad death, in my opinion. Some might remember it, some won't. That oriental was whuppin' zombie ass left and right, especially at the port and graveyard, but I didn't expect her to die! Not in a pile of insane cannibals! And no one even helped her out! She stuck out her hand for help and right away, they knew they couldn't because she would eat them. Why!?
Long story short: I cried.

Nasty one was from one of the Cube movies. Death by, I think, acid. That guy tore off his own skin and was pretty hellish. Another one was when some other guy got the net, and his body went in tiny, wet pieces. Teh gruesome.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Dec 21, 2007)

Memphis Bleek as Blizz being shot dead in State Property.

tis the only one I actually cared about...

Oh and one of the Brothers dying in The Four Brothers movie. Couldn't remember his name nor the actor.

-Nolij


----------



## Emil (Dec 21, 2007)

W...t...f? : The last scene in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon where the lady flew away. Im assuming she died, but Im not even sure 

Saddest: Sam in I am Legend T.T


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 21, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Saddest: Sam in I am Legend T.T



Agreed.


----------



## Magica (Dec 21, 2007)

Lesse sad deaths? Lemme think.

Jack Dawson in Titanic
Draco in Dragonheat (One of the movies that makes me bawl so hard that I'm about choking)
Setsuko in Grave of the Fireflies. When I first watched this in High School I bawled HARD.
Bardock in Bardock: Father of Goku (English dub name. The Japanese version is MUCH better).
The guy that got executed in the end in The Green Mile. Another one where I bawled hard.


----------



## webkilla (Dec 21, 2007)

awesome movie death: the bad guy boss in Chronicles of riddick - getting stabbed in the head by vin diesel is just so epic!

saddest: dicaprio in Titanic... i mean seriously, her heart goes on, but his heart goes... go the bottom...


----------



## DavidN (Dec 21, 2007)

I've just remembered the Kung Fu Priest from Braindead as one of the most disappointingly quick killings-off in film history. The hilarity of his lines and zombie-fighting action is only heightened by his incredible resemblance to Father Ted.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 21, 2007)

Are you people simple? Why hasn't the shower scene from Psycho been mentioned?


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 21, 2007)

*Cool Hand Luke*

I think I'll say *Cool Hand Luke* as being a favorite death, as the climax of his film was the only one I ever got to enjoy without spoilers.  *Sorry for the spoiler.*

And, indeed, Samuel L. Jackson's demise in _Deep Blue Sea_ is hilarious and is perhaps the only redeeming value of that stinker.

I've not seen the entire film to say it myself, but I'm curious as to why nobody's said *Shane* yet.

Ooh!  And *the bridgekeeper's death* from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_!  That's a classic.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 21, 2007)

Luellen from No Country for Old Men. The tough guy survived getting chased down by a jeep with a shotgun in the black of night, swam down a river to escape a rabid dog. Escaped a madman who went around killing people with a gun that shot high powered blasts of air. What a rebel.

In the end he got wasted by a bunch of Mexicans at a motel.


----------



## crazyKAT (Dec 22, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Are you people simple? Why hasn't the shower scene from Psycho been mentioned?


Ahh, freaking' A man! That was a classic!

Another classic death was in No Country for Old Men, when Anton kills that guy with the oxygen tank thingy. He blows a hole right through the guys head with a needle they use in slaughter houses!

Oh, and I laughed when John Travolta died in Pulp Fiction.


			
				ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> In the end he got wasted by a bunch of Mexicans at a motel.


 That pissed me off so much. I didn't want him to die at all!


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't believe no one's posted this one:

Hands-down the coolest, funniest, stylish death ever was done by Salim Abu-Aziz in James Cameron's *True Lies*.  Not only did the guy get launched from a harrier jet by a missile, he literally flew screaming through a building and directly into a chopper full of his terrorist buddies on the other side.  Of course, Schwarzenegger's "You're fired" line was the sweet cherry on top.

If you haven't see that, here's a clip from YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gExeX1lPtI


----------

